# Help! Moving from a Roubaix to a Vamoots...maybe



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

So a while back I was thinking about an RSL but after looking at the frame and geometry I think I'd fit better on a Vamoots. Currently I am riding a Specialized Roubaix in 54cm (54.8 eff. TT) I do enjoy this bike but I am growing tired of carbon and would like one frame I can keep for a long, long time. This being said I am very interested in hearing what others have to say about the Vamoots in regards to how upright the riding position is? I have a bad back so I need to be a bit more upright. Also do you find that the longer head tube does smooth out a bit of the front end road feel? Thanks


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

You are on the right track going to a Moots. I've had mine for 10 years and pretty much expect to have it forever. I've been buying high end road bikes since the 70's including some of the first carbon fiber bikes. The Moots is not quite as upright as the Roubaix but a good fit will give you a good riding position.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I have the original VaMoots but would like one with a taller head tube. You will love it.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

I just ordered a 54 cm Vamoots too and I am looking forward to being a little more upright. I also ordered mine with the taller head tube (Moots lets you pick the head tube from the next larger size frame free of charge). 7 more weeks!


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

jkaber said:


> I just ordered a 54 cm Vamoots too and I am looking forward to being a little more upright. I also ordered mine with the taller head tube (Moots lets you pick the head tube from the next larger size frame free of charge). 7 more weeks!


Nice. So on a 54cm vamoots frame what is the length of the taller head tube now? I'd be very interested in this option.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

With the extended height head tube option, it is 150mm instead of the stock 140mm.


----------



## gonzaleziam (May 14, 2007)

I just ordered a RSL....6 more weeks. No more carbon for me...broke 2 frames in 5 months with crashes.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm so over carbon...


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

darwinosx said:


> I'm so over carbon...


Yep. That is part of my motivation here too. I don't want to have to worry about chipping or cracking my carbon frame every time I ride. And Ti just rides so nice.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I haven' owned carbon in awhile but my brother has had two or three high end Specialized carbon bikes of recent vintage. Both have had issues from pretty minor racing accidents. Specialized won't fix them. He just got one back from Calfee that had a cracked chain stay and it cost him a lot in money and time to repair it. I think this is why you are seeing a bit of a resurgence in titanium and even steel. Anyway you will love your RSL and theres no reason it won't last you forever.


----------



## CrimeWave (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm 6', 30 y/o, and ride a stock size 56cm RSL. With 35mm of spacers and a -8 degree stem, the geometry is pretty comfy on the hoods and aggressive in the drops. The ride is sublime.


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

I have a Compact SL (176mm headtube for 59cm bike). The position is slightly more aggressive than my other bikes, but I am actually more comfortable on the Moots than my other more upright bikes. I have actually lowered the bars on one of my other bikes based on the position of the Moots and now I like that position better too.

These things are very subjective, but I was surprised how much I liked the more aggressive position of my Moots.

LP


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

lanpope said:


> I have a Compact SL (176mm headtube for 59cm bike). The position is slightly more aggressive than my other bikes, but I am actually more comfortable on the Moots than my other more upright bikes. I have actually lowered the bars on one of my other bikes based on the position of the Moots and now I like that position better too.
> 
> These things are very subjective, but I was surprised how much I liked the more aggressive position of my Moots.
> 
> LP


I like the idea of lowering the bars but in my case I basically broke my back a while back and have limited flexibility nowadays. I had a fit done on my Roubaix and the fit numbers work really well for me. I have almost been thinking about having a Moots frame built using the geometry of the Roubaix. Don't know if they would do this though.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Went to the Moots dealer and got my measurements all done. I decided to copy the geometry of the bike I ride now (with a few tweeks) Just waiting for Moots to get back and confirm they can do it. Can't wait.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Put lots of $$$ down. No turning back now.....I cant wait.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

darwinosx said:


> I'm so over carbon...


Why? I'm being serious. No flaming, just inquisitive because I've been toying with the idea of either going old school steel or possibly titanium. Thanks!


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

joep721 said:


> Why? I'm being serious. No flaming, just inquisitive because I've been toying with the idea of either going old school steel or possibly titanium. Thanks!


In my case I want a frame I can keep for a long, long time and not have to worry about chips and cracks, etc. Also, I wanted some custom features added to my frame which none of the carbon frame manufactures offer.


----------

